# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Greg Kovacs

## palme

Anyone care to post some pics of this huge freak?

----------


## ibiza69

here you go bro.

----------


## ibiza69

1

----------


## ibiza69

2

----------


## ibiza69

3

----------


## ibiza69

4

----------


## ibiza69

5

----------


## ibiza69

6

----------


## ibiza69

7

----------


## ibiza69

8

----------


## ibiza69

9

----------


## ibiza69

10

----------


## ibiza69

11

----------


## ibiza69

12

----------


## ibiza69

13

----------


## ibiza69

14

----------


## ibiza69

15

----------


## ibiza69

16

----------


## ibiza69

17

----------


## ibiza69

18

----------


## ibiza69

19

----------


## ibiza69

20

----------


## ibiza69

21

----------


## ibiza69

22

----------


## ibiza69

23

----------


## palme

Nice ibiza, thanks!

And i see youve fixed a new avatar  :LOL:

----------


## Penetrator

r these pics recent ones?
I don`t see his "GH gut" from these pics.

----------


## The French Curler

No way his arms are 25 1/2 inches!! He must have done synthol.

----------


## palme

In B&K Sports Mag (Swedish BB mag) they had a poster with him 2 months ago, it said his arms was 61cm wide...

----------


## durbin22

61cm wide is like 23 1/2" which is impossible.

----------


## palme

It´s what it says.

----------


## Power_Andy

Huge dude ... XXXL. Does anybody know somebody as big as he???

----------


## ibiza69

the only person i know is victor richards and maybe world harris, lou ferrigno was a big mofo but ot even close to kovacs.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

All I gotta say is Kovacs is HUGE. He works out at a gym not too far from where I live, I went a few times and this mofo is unreal. UNREAL. I wouldn't doubt his arms are 26 for one second. I walked by him and his arm is literally bigger than my legs. Freaky....

----------


## blastin-enth

i met the guy and trust me his arms are HUGE 24 - 25 inches looked about right... unhuman .. He was guest posing at a show i went to and the guy needed help to get his ass on stage... Thats sick

----------


## ECKO 747

greg is one person who manged to fuck himself over royaly........The guy got soo caught up in the size game, he now looks just plain distgusting. I mean look at that GH gut and extream lack of symtry.... Not to mention the health problems--- Did U know that the guys can't walk 10 feet without losing his breath? And I've heard from a reptuable source that the guy gets near to a heart attack every time he climbs a flight of stairs.

----------


## Rumpster

Bill Kazmeier was like that. He used to use an oxygen tank between sets.

----------


## ZachG_85

But luckily Chad Nicholls has taken Greg under his wing. Anyone who's seen recent pictures can tell you his gut is nearly gone, believe it or not. He now just looks like any other pro in the offseason.

----------


## retired

Zach, where can I see pictures of the new, gut-free Kovacs?

----------


## Headbussaz

> But luckily Chad Nicholls has taken Greg under his wing. Anyone who's seen recent pictures can tell you his gut is nearly gone, believe it or not. He now just looks like any other pro in the offseason.


I saw a recent picture of Greg on Chad's forum and from the looks of it the gut is gone. I am a big Ronnie fan and I was wondering why Chad can't do the same for Ronnie cause that is the only flaw he has.

----------


## retired

I checked out the forum in question and could not find any recent pics of Kovacs.

----------


## ZachG_85

Hard to see it well, but you can tell. He seriously just looks like an athlete in the offseason now.

----------


## G-S

He's so fuckin big he looks stupid. Damn.

----------


## Korilon

hate to break this to ya's guys but I go to teh club in Toronto Where Greg Bounces and he has a huge GH gut!! his arms are almost as thick as his gut !! 26 inces may be an understatement!!

My buddy knows him and all the stuff he does. He used to take shots directly into teh spine!!

freaky stuff!!

----------


## Pump'n'Pose

I know Greg...He works out at my gym...Believe me guys this guy is for real! And those arms are 100% synthol FREE!!! I've seen him military press 5 plates on each side when I was 16...He works out at Gold's Gym in Mississauga,ONTARIO...

----------


## big daddy k de

well i think some guys trunks are alittle bigger than others. Thats why allot of guys dont like to do hevy squats and deadliffts

----------


## aaa

has greg gone quiet, where are their recent photos of greg and does he have a website.

----------

